# 926103 13 HP high revving under load



## bleexblox (Feb 16, 2015)

On a couple of occasions (very infrequently overall) I've noticed under heavy load my ariens will start revving high. I haven't been able to isolate the problem as it was happening because I've brought in the machine each time, l shut it down for 30 minutes, then would be back to normal after I re-start it. It normally runs great, idles normally, starts right up etc. I'm looking for possible causes to look out for. It has a 13 HP tecumseh ohsk 80-130

Thanks


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Welcome to SBF bleexblox!

It's usually the opposite problem under load when an engine starts going beyond it's prime. 

Has anyone monkeyed with the governor arm recently? Sometimes folks will adjust the governor arm "by ear"...and when the engine isn't yet at operating temperatures. Then when the engine warms, it's overcompensating the throttle when the cam slows from load.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

We don't have an OHV service manual posted on the site yet.

I found one with a quick google search.

Page-23 (it's the same procedure as an L-head engine):


> GOVERNOR ADJUSTMENT​With the engine stopped, loosen the screw holding the governor lever to the governor shaft clamp. Push the
> governor lever to move the carburetor throttle plate to the wide open position. Rotate the governor clamp
> counterclockwise on all overhead valve engines covered in this manual. Hold the lever and clamp in this​position while tightening the screw (diag. 2).




I strongly recommend having a tachometer for doing any governor adjustments...it would be nice to have mounted permanently; I have a Hardline tach on all of my engines.


----------



## bleexblox (Feb 16, 2015)

No, I've seen dannyboy's ( i think that's his name) videos to see what "normal" linkages look like and all appear normal. Odd because it runs great 90% of the time. I'll tweak the governor as you pointed out. For what it's worth the governor arm position looks stock to me, slight angle toward the carb side

Great forum glad to be here..


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

bleexblox said:


> No, I've seen dannyboy's ( i think that's his name) videos to see what "normal" linkages look like and all appear normal. Odd because it runs great 90% of the time. I'll tweak the governor as you pointed out. For what it's worth the governor arm position looks stock to me, slight angle toward the carb side
> 
> Great forum glad to be here..


 I love doneboy videos...except that one. doneboy is the MAN for fixing anything with a combustion engine... however moving the governor arm to adjust RPMs is asking for a hole in the side of your block. 

This forum is unbelievable!


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

classiccat said:


> We don't have an OHV service manual posted on the site yet.


 Here is a link to the Tecumseh OHV manual if anyone needs it. Maybe one of the moderators could make it a sticky. 


http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehoverheadvalvemanual.pdf


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

If it works fine most of the time don't mess with it. My guess is your linkages are getting gummed up from dirt and grime or frozen with ice. When you run into deep snow the governor opens the throttle to give it more power, but when you clear the heavy load the return springs are not pulling the throttle back down.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Shryp said:


> If it works fine most of the time don't mess with it. My guess is your linkages are getting gummed up from dirt and grime or frozen with ice. When you run into deep snow the governor opens the throttle to give it more power, but when you clear the heavy load the return springs are not pulling the throttle back down.


Good point there Shyrp!

Maybe it just needs a little MMO on the throttle assy / spring?


----------



## bleexblox (Feb 16, 2015)

Shryp said:


> If it works fine most of the time don't mess with it. My guess is your linkages are getting gummed up from dirt and grime or frozen with ice. When you run into deep snow the governor opens the throttle to give it more power, but when you clear the heavy load the return springs are not pulling the throttle back down.


Good thought, it could definitely be the reason because the couple of times I ran into this situation I was going through large drifts at the end of the driveway. Snow could have definitely made it in there.

So based on your theory the max engine speed can go beyond what I would normally experience with the throttle lever wide open if snow, gunk etc. were to get into the linkages? I ask because when it over revved it was definitely revving beyond what I normally hear at idle with the throttle lever at max.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

There is no such thing as a 932106 and I'd doubt you'd want a 13hp compact


----------



## bleexblox (Feb 16, 2015)

HillnGullyRider said:


> There is no such thing as a 932106 and I'd doubt you'd want a 13hp compact


It's a 926103, title corrected...


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Think of the governor as the cruise control on your car. Now think of the big pile of snow as a steep hill. When going up the hill your car is going to push the gas pedal all the way down to keep your speed at what it is set at. Now when you clear the snow out of the way you are coming back down the other side of the hill. If your gas pedal was stuck on the floor you would end up coming back down the hill way too fast.


----------



## bleexblox (Feb 16, 2015)

Okay that makes sense, thanks for the explanation. With the winter I'm having (boston area) nice to know the ariens will be there for me, knock on wood


----------



## Ken05 (Feb 13, 2015)

My 8 horse did the same thing yesterday with the sand storm like snow and yes it was the governor linkage getting frozen up.


----------

